# which color of blue for kitchen cabinets



## hopethechestnut (Jan 11, 2012)

i am "thinking" of painting my kitchen cabinets blue, but which shade. I see blue in house beautiful pics and wonder which bluish gray would look good. Does anyone have a blue they are just crazy about and the name of the color. I am googling everything and doing it myself, so i have a tone of questions:whistling2:


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

The best advice I can give you on selecting a color is to befriend a full-time paintstore employee with a knack for color matching........go in and pick up some swatches, take them home and see what you like. Pick two or three that you really feel comfortable with and have quarts or pints mixed and test them on a scrap piece of oak that is like your cabinets. Set the painted scrap oak pieces up in your kitchen and test them in different types of light to see what you like. Like I said a good paintstore employee can steer you in the right direction, unless, that is, you have a budget to hire an interior designer.


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Gymschu said:


> The best advice I can give you on selecting a color is to befriend a full-time paintstore employee with a knack for color matching........go in and pick up some swatches, take them home and see what you like. Pick two or three that you really feel comfortable with and have quarts or pints mixed and test them on a scrap piece of oak that is like your cabinets. Set the painted scrap oak pieces up in your kitchen and test them in different types of light to see what you like. Like I said a good paintstore employee can steer you in the right direction, unless, that is, you have a budget to hire an interior designer.


This. 
You don't want to just ask people for a colour they like, because what looks good elsewhere may not in your kitchen. Colour is highly dependent on lighting, and the rest of the decor/colour in the room. You want to get a colour on your cabinets such that they coordinate with what is around them. Many colours can look good in a room, but you must tweak it to the right shade, lightness, etc for the circumstances.

Happy colorizing!


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

ARC Painting's comment is very true. You are the only person that knows which shade of blue you like. There are literally hundred shades of blue out there, from baby blue to royal blue. It's not a bad idea to test out the color with an island or just the lower cabinets first.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Use one of the virtual painting programs to try colors out before even buying paint. I use the one from Benjamin Moore but Sherwin Williams has one too. You can either use pre-masked photos similar to your kitchen or upload actual photos. The programs are free. 

Then, as suggested try an actual sample. Lots of paint colors come in little sample bottles and pouches. If not mix a pint (if you can get a pint) or a quart before mixing gallons. 

PM me and I would be happy to get you large swatches also from Ben Moore. Just give me the color code or name and I can have 8x8s sent to you for free.


----------

